# Best Blind Poles I Have Seen- "Butch's".



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Susan F here on the forum I had the pleasure to train with the other day brought a blind made by "Butch" in California. I took a close look at the blind and notice the poles. They are LIGHT since they are made out of aluminum, but strong. Best overall design I have seen and I am a stickler for equipment. I liked them so much after I got good ol' Butch's phone number I ordered 4 at 18.50 ea. 310-645-7106.


----------



## Gary Suitts (Apr 22, 2006)

Does Butch have a web site, or just a land line?? How heavy duty are the stakes? I'm in need of a few. Thanks for the post.. Gary


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Gary I thought they were the best blind poles I have seen.... sturdy. I only have the posted number.


----------



## Gary Suitts (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I moved to washington 5 yrs ago. Grew up in boulder. Are any of my old friends ie. Mike McConnell, Rich Carpenter, Gus Enderlien still runnin HTs?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Gary Suitts said:


> Thanks for the info. I moved to washington 5 yrs ago. Grew up in boulder. Are any of my old friends ie. Mike McConnell, Rich Carpenter, Gus Enderlien still runnin HTs?


I don't know those names from AKC events.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I just ordered a bird drying rack from Butch, been eyeballing them forever! I've seen his blind poles and blinds - ditto what Brian says, they are lighweight and I've seen them hold up in some pretty windy conditions! They also make great stickmen poles, just slap a white potatoe sack over them and bingo!

Butch does everything word of mouth and over the phone, very honest man and his wife is a very nice person to deal with also!

Gary, I know Rich still runs HRC events, you can catch him on the forum once in a while, too!

FOM


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Share some pictures if possible....I'd like to see the drying rack and blind poles too.


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

*...*



roxie said:


> Share some pictures if possible....I'd like to see the drying rack and blind poles too.


Yes, please post some pictures...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I got 4 of Butches 3 pole holding blinds and they are awesome. Best blinds I ever had. Can't say enough good things about them, very durable, reasonable price. I don't have a picture of them, but 2 retriever clubs I'm in bought blinds for their HT's from him. They rule...

/Paul


----------

